# Lenteur IPad 1



## ragadomire (13 Mars 2012)

Salut à tous les possesseurs d'ipad1. Ne trouvez vous pas que nôtres "ancêtre" à tendance à ramer de plus en plus à mesure que le temps avance ?J'ai l'impression de subir de plus en plus de crash d'appli même si cela semble s'être amélioré avec la 5.1


----------



## Tiberius (14 Mars 2012)

Je me faisais la même réflexion. Safari par exemple n'est pas très véloce, et quelques applis plantent. Parfois redémarrer l'iPad suffit à redonner un p'tit coup de boost. Il est probable que la taille des applications et du système y soient pour quelque chose, mais c'est peut-être juste subjectif. En ce qui me concerne, d'ici quelques jours je ne me poserai plus la question


----------



## Larme (14 Mars 2012)

J'sais plus si y'en a, mais fermes-tu toutes les applications en tâche de fond ?


----------



## ragadomire (14 Mars 2012)

oui je les kills meme toutes et souvent alors qu'avant il en avait moins besoin, mais bon cela ne me gêne pas trop a part les rares plantages de safari. Mais je confirme que depuis la 5.1 j'ai beaucoup moins de lenteur et de crash.

Bref pour l'utilisation que je fait de mon Ipad ce n'est pas encore que je passerais au "3" (en plus je l'ai gagné mon Ipad dès sa sortie donc je m'y suis attaché depuis le temps!!!)


----------



## SMDL (14 Mars 2012)

J'ai également l'impression d'un véritable mieux depuis la 5.1.  
Davantage qu'une impression, même : j'ai plus d'un millier de bouquins dans ibooks, et c'était une plaie, souvent quasiment une minute d'attente, des bugs, la reconstitution des couvertures à chaque ouverture de l'appli... Loin du début et la merveilleuse fluidité de la tablette. 

Or je peux maintenant faire défiler tout le meuble sans lag. Pas davantage quand je tape au clavier virtuel, alors qu'il peinait la moitié du temps (modèle 64Go WIfi)

Quant à Safari, le défilement de haut en bas est de nouveau possible, ce qui ne l'etait plus depuis le passage à la 5.0 (les problèmes ayant commencé avec la 4.1, mais pas dans ces proportions.) Je constatais douloureusement le décalage avec l'iPad 2 de ma compagne. 

Mais tout va mieux - malheureusement un peu tard, mais je devrais retrouver les joies du neuf et du fluide le 16, dans deux jours


----------



## ragadomire (29 Mars 2012)

Bon j'ai trouver la solution pour remédier à mes problème de fluidité et de ralentissements.... Je ne pensais pas le faire mais je vais me procurer un IPad 3 !!! Radical mais efficace sachant que finalement je vais devoir utiliser la tablette à des fins professionnels.


----------



## corrs78 (29 Mars 2012)

En effet, j'ai revendu mon iPad 1 en décembre pour acheter le New iPad et c'est sans communes mesures. l'Ipad 1 qui me servait à 90% pour le surf internet etait vraiment trop lent. 

les test sont clairs, l'iPad met 18scd en moyenne pour charger une page complète.
Alors que l'iPad 2 met 6 scd
et l'iPad 3 met 5 scd.

et je confirme mon ipad 3 est quasi plus rapide que mon Macbook pro (surement parce qu'il ne charge pas de flash)


----------

